# LG Veiwty, 5.1 MP Camera Phone



## Gigacore (Sep 14, 2007)

*LG Viewty mobile phone boasts a 5.1 megapixel camera.*

*www.onecompare.com/images/newsimages/viewty.jpg

LG have announced the LG Veiwty also known as the LG KU990. The LG Veiwty is a touch screen mobile phone with a screen similar to the currently available LG Prada and the soon to be released iPhone. The main selling point of the LG Veiwty is its 5.1 mega pixel camera.

Samsung recently released the G600 with a 5 mega pixel camera, the G600 also comes equipt with its own photo editor which allows you to alter your pictures on your mobile phone. Now LG have fought back with the Veiwty which comes with a 5.1 megapixel camera with flash, electronic image stabilisation, single click uploading to YouTube and Photo editing.

Not only does the LG Viewty have a better camera spec than the Samsung G600’s, but it also boasts a camera lens made by Schneider Kreuznach who are the people who make lenses for Kodak!

Another impressive but a little unnecessary feature is the Veiwtys video recorder. Videos are captured at up to 120 frames per second. This is twice as fast as the frame rate of a HDTV!

The full specification of the KU990 have not yet been released, but it is thought to be available in Q4 2007.



Source


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 14, 2007)

"Soon to be released iPhone"? The iPhone has been here for a while now...

Arun


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 14, 2007)

It records video at 120fps.

See the video

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp6eEU88cBE


----------



## iamtheone (Sep 15, 2007)

so what if it has a 5mp camera,can record videos at 120fps,comes equipt with its own photo editor.it juwst can't match the iphone bcoz "the iphone's UI is so cool"...is'nt it salesman??


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 15, 2007)

I would spend in a digi cam which is way cheaper and provide 100% better performance


----------



## aryayush (Sep 15, 2007)

iamtheone said:
			
		

> so what if it has a 5mp camera,can record videos at 120fps,comes equipt with its own photo editor.it juwst can't match the iphone bcoz "the iphone's UI is so cool"...is'nt it salesman??


I bet you expect me to say something like, "I won't say that".

But I am saying exactly what you said. So what if it has a 10 megapixel camera with detachable lens, autofocus, flash and 24x optical zoom - a phone is not about the camera. Look at the design. Could they possibly design something worse? Why would someone want to be seen with that thing? The iPhone is way better.

There. I said it. You may now start with the "salesman, fanboy" chants. It's been, what, twenty three seconds since I last heard that. It's getting boring already.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

This can never beat iPhone.... but yes the cam is really a killer cam


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 17, 2007)

*www.lge.com/about/press_release/de...I|MENU^PRE|MENU^RND|MENU_20599_PRE|MENU.jhtml

Aug. 30, 2007
LG Adds Luster to IFA 2007 with Latest Handsets

Enlarge
LG Electronics (LG), a worldwide technology leader in mobile communications, will showcase its latest lineup of handsets from August 31 through September 5 at IFA 2007 in Berlin. IFA 2007 will be the first public place to show two more breakthrough handsets by LG: a professional-level camera phone, the Viewty (LG-KU990), and the LG-KS20, a new HSDPA smartphone with a large color touchscreen. Another major attraction is the second handset in LG’s Black Label series, LG Shine, featuring the newly-launched LG Shine ‘Titanium Black’. 

“The handsets we are unveiling at IFA 2007 represent our new focus on feature-oriented products, which will set trends in the mobile phone industry,” said Dr. Skott Ahn, President & CEO of LG Electronics Mobile Communications Company. “The introduction of the Viewty, a professional-level camera phone, as well as our new HSDPA smartphone, reflects LG’s ongoing efforts identify unspoken customer needs by providing differentiated value.” 

One of the most anticipated events at IFA 2007 is the debut of the Viewty. It not only beats out all other camera phones, but provides unique features, like the ability to edit and upload photos and video, that are not even available on high-end standalone cameras. 

The LG-KS20, LG’s brand-new HSDPA smartphone with a large color touchscreen will make its debut at IFA 2007 as well. Its super-fast network access capabilities and intuitive touch input technology combine to enrich the mobile internet experience for users, and further demonstrate LG’s commitment to lead 3G mobile technology. 

Visitors to LG’s booth at IFA 2007 will enter through a large gate, where they will be able to see the company’s premium mobile products with designs and technical features. LG Shine will be on full display along with the new LG Shine ‘Titanium Black’ color variation. The powerful 3G version of LG Shine, with new features that enhance its multimedia functionality, will also be available. 

Other LG products that will be at IFA 2007 include the LG-KS10, the first smartphone with built in Google applications and the winner of the GSM Association’s “3G for All” campaign, and the LG-KU250 handset, designed to allow users to experience 3G service at a reasonable price range. 

Highlights of LG’s IFA 2007 participation include:

Viewty (KU990): The Viewty, a professional-level phone, includes features found on many high-end stand-alone cameras, including a manual focus option, an image stabilizer and an ISO 800 for indoor or night shooting. The phone also records video at up to 120 frames per second, the highest frame speed ever for a handset camera, which can be edited and uploaded directly to YouTube. A 3.0-inch touch screen and Mobile XD™ engine provide a wider and more vivid display while a jog wheel on the back maximizes usability. An attached stylus allows users to digitally “write” on photos and edit their own files. 

KS20: The KS20, LG’s latest slim smartphone, is designed to enrich the mobile internet experience. It features full internet browsing capabilities, and downloads everything from music and video clips to push e-mail at speed of 3.6 Mbps through HSDPA. It also allows for advanced features like videoconferencing, taking advantage of the phone’s dual cameras. The KS20’s minimalist concept will appeal to those who admire a phone for its design as much as its features. The phone uses an intuitive touch input technology and large LCD screen to maximize its internet usability. The handset is powered by Microsoft’s Windows Mobile® 6 software.

KE970: Based around LG’s “styled in metal” concept, the multimillion-selling Shine Phone is the world’s first full metal handset. To maintain the phone’s sleek looks, its wide 2.2” full-color LCD fades to look like a highly polished mirror when not in use. Within its beautiful yet robust armor, the Shine Phone has sophisticated features including a 2.0 mega pixel camera with Schneider-Kreuznach lens, convenient thumb scroll key, digital audio player and video camera. The LG Shine ‘Titanium Black’, in a darker metallic grey, is a new color variation of Shine with a mature and refined appearance. 

KU970, U970: The powerful KU970/U970, the 3G version of LG Shine, offers a true next generation mobile experience with the most advanced HSDPA technology, which provides ultra-fast video downloads at up to 3.6 Mb per second. This super-slim handset is also rich with features for multimedia functionality such as 512MB user memory, a 2MP AF Flash camera and a VGA camera on the front for videoconferencing. 

KS10: The KS10 is perfect for internet savvy users who are also looking for a full multimedia experience. This handset can display full web pages, can zoom in for easier reading and can store pages for later viewing. In addition, it is the first HSDPA smartphone to incorporate a host of built-in Google applications including Google Search, Gmail™ Mobile, and Google Maps™ Mobile. The ability to download at up to 1.8 Mbps means that the KS10 can stream live video or audio and store high resolution images for later viewing on its crystal clear 2.4” QVGA screen. 

KU250, U250: KU250/U250, a sleek, slim and feature-rich 3G handset, was chosen this year for the GSM Association’s “3G for All” campaign by a consortium of the 12 largest mobile operators. LG’s new 3G bar-type phone makes it possible for customers to access a wide variety of wireless multimedia services – including video clips, audio files and other content – in less time and at a reasonable price. It also supports external memory for storing video and music. Its multitasking capability also let customers use the phone without turning off the music. 

IFA is one of the world's largest consumer electronics tradeshows. In 2006, the show had more than a thousand exhibitors and attracted more than 200,000 visitors.


----------

